# Amazon may acquire Lyft



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-could-acquire-lyft-expert-2018-11






The author and Facebook product manager Parth Detroja has made a bold prediction: In the next 18 months, he says, Amazon will buy Lyft, the ride-hailing company that is reportedly planning to go public next year. In the view of Detroja, who coauthored a book on key business strategies in tech, "Swipe to Unlock," a better move for Lyft's business would be an acquisition by Amazon.

The deal would benefit both companies by solving their key pain points, Detroja says: Amazon's signature subscriber offering of two-day shipping is costly and difficult to execute, and Lyft has yet to make significant progress entering international markets.

If Amazon acquired Lyft, the company could use drivers' trunks to make deliveries when they aren't picking up riders. In turn, Lyft could compete on a global stage against Uber by tapping into Amazon's rapidly growing international Prime-subscriber base.

With a Lyft acquisition by Amazon, Detroja suggests, the shopping giant could offer Prime subscribers discounted rides - which could open new markets for the ride-share company overnight. In turn, Lyft could acquire new drivers by offering better pay than its biggest rival, Uber, by using the empty space in drivers' trunks to courier Amazon packages to Prime subscribers.

Amazon has already looked into acquiring a driver base that would corner last-mile food delivery, Detroja points out. In September, The Telegraph reported that Amazon engaged in early-stage acquisition talks with the European courier service Deliveroo twice in recent months.

Additionally, with a Lyft acquisition, Amazon would acquire yet another interesting asset, Detroja notes: Lyft's self-driving technology, which highlights an area that Amazon has expressed growing interest in over the past year.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Really interesting. 

Thanks for posting, BT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-could-acquire-lyft-expert-2018-11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than DiDi


----------



## ColdFusion (Nov 5, 2018)

Amazon does a Trillion dollars annual 
Jeff Bezos can buy whatever he wants
including England


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Crazy speculation.

But if.....

Lyft/Amazon could cripple Didi AND Uber simultaneously. With delivery subsidizing driver operations, they can keep prices low indefinitely as the other two struggle. They could overtake Mexico and Brazil completely in just a few years, and crush it in the USA and the UK.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Crazy speculation.
> 
> But if.....
> 
> Lyft/Amazon could cripple Didi AND Uber simultaneously. With delivery subsidizing driver operations, they can keep prices low indefinitely as the other two struggle. They could overtake Mexico and Brazil completely in just a few years, and crush it in the USA and the UK.


I'd really like if they would tie it to parcel delivery. Great break from passengers. Crazy speculation as well but like doing both in equal measure.

Some times you feel like a nut. Sometimes you like it when the backseat is empty....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdFusion said:


> Amazon does a Trillion dollars annual
> Jeff Bezos can buy whatever he wants
> including England


Soros did that once.

He Threw it back !

( Black Wednesday)

America had a " B" bond rating under Obama.

Ditch Central Banking.

Free Will

Central Bankers can cast the entire Country into 3rd world status.

Over Night.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> I'd really like if they would tie it to parcel delivery. Great break from passengers. Crazy speculation as well but like doing both in equal measure.
> 
> Some times you feel like a nut. Sometimes you like it when the backseat is empty....


Back in the day we combined packages with passengers. The package would never yell and say "deliver me first!".
Dispatch would tho.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When i see Globalists Racing around America
Hurriedly buying New Politicians

I KNOW Trump is accomplishing what i wanted to see.

The people may just have 1 Long Shot Left in Them.

Meanwhile corporations buy up all they can on the internet
To OWN AND CONTROL it
Like the Evening " News" product.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Speculation that Amazon may purchase in the future will artificially create higher prices when the IPO commences.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-could-acquire-lyft-expert-2018-11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets play Monopoly!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think Lyft should buy Amazon but that will require some heavy lifting.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think Lyft should buy Amazon but that will require some heavy lifting.


I tried DoorDash out, and I think it absolutely sucks making deliveries! Jeff Bezos, can get rid of the Chinese copycat **** though!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sounds good but Bezos is very discreet, so prediction by this person will not come true.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I'd really like if they would tie it to parcel delivery. Great break from passengers. Crazy speculation as well but like doing both in equal measure.
> 
> Some times you feel like a nut. Sometimes you like it when the backseat is empty....


They have it&#8230;.called Amazon Flex. It's in the Hartford area now. Look it up.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> Sounds good but Bezos is very discreet, so prediction by this person will not come true.


Corporate raiding at its best! We will be delivering groceries for Whole Foods.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I mean at lyft fare level and with the turn on/off at will. Or am I wrong and you don't have to sign up for blocks, Kdyrpr?



kdyrpr said:


> They have it&#8230;.called Amazon Flex. It's in the Hartford area now. Look it up.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I mean at lyft fare level and with the turn on/off at will. Or am I wrong and you don't have to sign up for blocks, Kdyrpr?


Yeah, you'll have to dedicate usually at least 3 hours. You will be required to deliver the packages within that time. The hub is in Bristol. Right now unless volume is high (dictates pay) the average gross pay is $54 for the 3hrs. I'm signed up but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

ColdFusion said:


> Amazon does a Trillion dollars annual
> Jeff Bezos can buy whatever he wants
> including England


uh not quite....

https://www.digitalcommerce360.com/2018/02/01/amazon-grows-revenue-31-2017-profit-tops-3-billion/


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I wouldn’t be surprised if Amazon bought Lyft. 

What surprises me is that Amazon has a market cap of $800B and a year 2017 profit of $3B. In 2017 Amazon reported $30B cash. They bought Whole Foods for $13B, but borrowed the money. Is $30B enough to buy Lyft? It doesn’t matter, money exists in the future.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft is currently valued at going IPO around $15B.

My money is on Didi buying Lyft to enter USA.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You got to be kidding me. I'm going to Barf,.....

Just think, you will have to have a 4.95 rating or get deactivated.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Acquire me baby.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Amazon face recognition s/w could come handy in the drivers cars. Scan and spot criminals (& public) all day long,


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Lyft is currently valued at going IPO around $15B.
> 
> My money is on Didi buying Lyft to enter USA.


Interesting


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Think Time/Warner/AOL merge/buy. At that time Compuserve was the 800 Pound Gorilla (Uber) and AOL was nobody (okay they are again, but I'm talking late 90's).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Death by E-mail. Just how many Lyft / Uber drivers are already former Flex drivers ?

While I was there, ( Riverside, Chino, Irvine, and Anaheim,) every other car had a trade dress sticker.

And reading the FB forums it's like they blow through Flex drivers a hundred times faster than U/L.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Remember how badly Amazon treats is workers?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Sweet, I can now use my flex block grabbing bot with lyft, this time for trips!


----------

